# Hygetropin fake/real pictures



## pobro

can someone tell if they are real

front



back



side



vials


----------



## Chelsea

pobro said:


> can someone tell if they are real
> 
> front
> 
> View attachment 153080
> 
> 
> back
> 
> View attachment 153081
> 
> 
> side
> 
> View attachment 153082
> 
> 
> vials
> 
> View attachment 153083
> 
> 
> View attachment 153084
> 
> 
> View attachment 153085


100% fake mate unfortunately.


----------



## pobro

u sure 100% mate ? I know the guy and have option to take money back.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Fake as Pamela andersons titties


----------



## Cronus

May still contain GH


----------



## pobro

maybe Counterfeit bot not Fake? I have huge trust in this guy... Still in dilemma


----------



## big-lifter

pobro said:


> maybe Counterfeit bot not Fake? I have huge trust in this guy... Still in dilemma


They could still contain hgh or more than likely insulin or peps


----------



## 3752

pobro said:


> maybe Counterfeit bot not Fake? I have huge trust in this guy... Still in dilemma


so you ask the community if these are fake and then argue with the overwhelming response that these are fake??? why ask?

Hygetropins have NEVER come with brown lids, this in its self is proof that they are fake Hygetropin, there is a test on here i believe that shows the batch tested had no GH in them, this may not be true for all batches and they might contain GH, but then it might be GHRP or insulin......one thing they do not contain is GH produced by the makers of Hygetropin.


----------



## pobro

Pscarb said:


> so you ask the community if these are fake and then argue with the overwhelming response that these are fake??? why ask?
> 
> Hygetropins have NEVER come with brown lids, this in its self is proof that they are fake Hygetropin, there is a test on here i believe that shows the batch tested had no GH in them, this may not be true for all batches and they might contain GH, but then it might be GHRP or insulin......one thing they do not contain is GH produced by the makers of Hygetropin.


Just asking mate , not arguing . I'm not going after him if not sure . What I'm going to say? just give me my money, i am not doing it like that


----------



## 3752

pobro said:


> Just asking mate , not arguing . I'm not going after him if not sure . What I'm going to say? just give me my money, i am not doing it like that


what you do is your choice mate but these are fake they are not counterfeit as counterfeit looks like the original these do not.....

so you have a choice to make ask him for your money back or use them.....


----------



## pobro

Pscarb said:


> what you do is your choice mate but these are fake they are not counterfeit as counterfeit looks like the original these do not.....
> 
> so you have a choice to make ask him for your money back or use them.....


I want my money back because Hygetropins NEVER come with red lids. Right?


----------



## shadow4509

pobro said:


> I want my money back because Hygetropins NEVER come with red lids. Right?


And the box shape is wrong, security sticker wrong, website wrong, you don't get paperwork with real Hyges


----------



## pobro

shadow4509 said:


> And the box shape is wrong, security sticker wrong, website wrong, you don't get paperwork with real Hyges


damn you guys you gonna put me in a lot of trouble I've seen like four full refrigerators of this Hygetropin . Anyways thanks, evidence is overwhelming. I'll take my money.


----------



## shadow4509

pobro said:


> damn you guys you gonna put me in a lot of trouble I've seen like four full refrigerators of this Hygetropin . Anyways thanks, evidence is overwhelming. I'll take my money.


Doesn't make them real unfortunately


----------



## shadow4509

pobro said:


> I want my money back because Hygetropins NEVER come with red lids. Right?


For future reference


----------



## Jas

pobro said:


> Just asking mate , not arguing . I'm not going after him if not sure . What I'm going to say? just give me my money, i am not doing it like that


They are not the real hygetropin, and there's no verification code sticker you can check out. They could well contain HGH but as Pscarb said it won't be from the real company.

You took a punt on them, at the end of the day, so try them. If they do nothing for you, then through them away


----------



## pobro

Jas said:


> They are not the real hygetropin, and there's no verification code sticker you can check out. They could well contain HGH but as Pscarb said it won't be from the real company.
> 
> You took a punt on them, at the end of the day, so try them. If they do nothing for you, then through them away


There is sticker on the front , 1st picture (grey thing) , but i need to scratch it off and i don't want , serials on many stuff never worked for me and i got gains . Maybe I'll take just one 100iu with slin and see what happens after 3 weeks


----------



## Donnie Brasco

shadow4509 said:


> For future reference


Perfecto!!!!


----------



## pobro

shadow4509 said:


> For future reference


Thanks , any chance you have legit pictures with 100iu's


----------



## 3752

pobro said:


> I want my money back because Hygetropins NEVER come with red lids. Right?


Yep you got it.....


----------



## Legend7

shadow4509 said:


> For future reference


 @shadow4509 How you getting on with these, feeling the sides if so what dose are you on?


----------



## shadow4509

Legend7 said:


> @shadow4509 How you getting on with these, feeling the sides if so what dose are you on?


Yeah love them. Started off at 4iu and have worked up to 8iu. CTS got bad so backed off to 6iu


----------



## Legend7

shadow4509 said:


> Yeah love them. Started off at 4iu and have worked up to 8iu. CTS got bad so backed off to 6iu


ED or EOD? How long did it take you to feel the cts?

I ask because I've been on those (exact same batch number) for about a week but no tingling/numbness of joints and fingers yet - Am on 4ui ED


----------



## Legend7

I understand some people don't feel those sides even on pharma gh, as its a sign you're taking more than what your body can handle?

I've started having some vivid dreams recently though so i'm assuming its a side of the hyges.


----------



## shadow4509

Legend7 said:


> ED or EOD? How long did it take you to feel the cts?
> 
> I ask because I've been on those (exact same batch number) for about a week but no tingling/numbness of joints and fingers yet - Am on 4ui ED


ED mate! I do have dose as soon as I wake up and other half post workout.

It's only a week mate give it time


----------



## Legend7

shadow4509 said:


> ED mate! I do have dose as soon as I wake up and other half post workout.
> 
> It's only a week mate give it time


Some people seem to feel it in a matter of days. No to worry as I'm sure I've the legit stuff

Thanks fella


----------



## VANE06

I have the same (fakes) big problem but thanks to uk muscle to help bodybuilders


----------



## Beege

shadow4509 said:


> For future reference


I've just picked up a box like the one you showed and was worried that they were fake. Thanks for putting my mind at rest. BTW I can only take it on a month on month off basis due to work commitments, am I wasting my time? What should I be paying for this? got billed **** for 25 vials


----------



## 3752

Beege said:


> I've just picked up a box like the one you showed and was worried that they were fake. Thanks for putting my mind at rest. BTW I can only take it on a month on month off basis due to work commitments, am I wasting my time? What should I be paying for this? got billed **** for 25 vials


you cannot mention prices but i can tell you now you got screwed......


----------



## Beege

Pscarb said:


> you cannot mention prices but i can tell you now you got screwed......


Sorry about that, newbie error I guess I've paid double, would that be close?


----------



## 3752

Beege said:


> Sorry about that, newbie error I guess I've paid double, would that be close?


Not double but certainly more than I would consider reasonable


----------



## Jimbo 1

That looks fake mate the 100ius vials have black tops and paper work isn't coming through with the real stuff

Box is slim not fat like that tops are from hyge looks like one of there peptide's

Think you have re boxed miss labeled vials there

I would get it tested if possible I can't remember that colour top

Mainly have green black and the new Globe HGH

but GF-1 I think may have that top


----------



## thoon

VANE06 said:


> I have the same (fakes) big problem but thanks to uk muscle to help bodybuilders


Might Contain some GH bit not the legit kits


----------



## Beege

Pscarb said:


> Not double but certainly more than I would consider reasonable


thanks for that, unfortunately I only have the one contact. What do you think to the month on month off routine?


----------



## IGotTekkers

pobro said:


> damn you guys you gonna put me in a lot of trouble I've seen like four full refrigerators of this Hygetropin . Anyways thanks, evidence is overwhelming. I'll take my money.


That's because these ones are cheap as ****, they can afford to buy crates at a time


----------



## 3752

Beege said:


> thanks for that, unfortunately I only have the one contact. What do you think to the month on month off routine?


Using it M/W/F would be better than everyday for a month then a month off


----------



## SvenPowerH

The *Hygenepharma* are *not original* Hyges. Are in fact a UGL. Many people brag the Hygenepharma right now just because they are aggressive in the market and easy to get a hold of (hence easy to make a buck on them). However, claiming .com.cn is fake and Hygenepharma real is far fetched.

Hygetropin.com.cn is/was manufactured by Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm which is the *only* real producer of Hygetropin. All others (.cn, hygenepharma, etc etc etc) are counterfeiting the brand, some *dosing*, some *underdosing *some totally *faking*. Real (com.cn) brown top was analyzed one year ago at around 12 IU and 95% purity, they are/were same source as Riptropin.


----------



## SSJay

SvenPowerH said:



> The *Hygenepharma* are *not original* Hyges. Are in fact a UGL. Many people brag the Hygenepharma right now just because they are aggressive in the market and easy to get a hold of (hence easy to make a buck on them). However, claiming .com.cn is fake and Hygenepharma real is far fetched.
> 
> Hygetropin.com.cn is/was manufactured by Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm which is the *only* real producer of Hygetropin. All others (.cn, hygenepharma, etc etc etc) are counterfeiting the brand, some *dosing*, some *underdosing *some totally *faking*. Real (com.cn) brown top was analyzed one year ago at around 12 IU and 95% purity, they are/were same source as Riptropin.


So Hygene have now gone from being the originals to now being the fakes? And hygetropin.com.cn which used to be the fakes are now the originals made by biopharm?


----------



## SvenPowerH

hygenepharma is a website, the factory name is Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm Ltd. Get facts straight before you stir **** up again and confuse everybody else.


----------



## SSJay

SvenPowerH said:


> hygenepharma is a website, the factory name is Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm Ltd. Get facts straight before you stir **** up again and confuse everybody else.


How have you come to the assumption that hygetropin.com.cn are made by biopharm? And are you saying that the hygetropins made by hygene (not biopharm) are fakes?


----------



## liam0810

Pscarb said:


> Using it M/W/F would be better than everyday for a month then a month off


Paul i'm thinking of running hyge year round, would you suggest m/w/f? i've ran it last 6 weeks at 2iu morning and 2iu pwo and feel it has helped me in prep. But if i changed to m/w/f would you say 4iu morning and pwo?


----------



## VANE06

thoon said:


> Might Contain some GH bit not the legit kits


thanks I have a littlle gh ahahah thanks it is write 10 ui I can hope 4 or 6 ui? sorry my english is too bad


----------



## 3752

liam0810 said:


> Paul i'm thinking of running hyge year round, would you suggest m/w/f? i've ran it last 6 weeks at 2iu morning and 2iu pwo and feel it has helped me in prep. But if i changed to m/w/f would you say 4iu morning and pwo?


The only time I take GH in the morning now is if I am travelling and staying away that day or if I am prepping (release FFA's before cardio) now I take it all before bed.

My current regime is

2000 - 4000mcg of IPAM/100mcg GHRH before bed on training days and 6iu of pharma GH before bed on none training days (except Sunday)


----------



## SvenPowerH

SSJay said:


> How have you come to the assumption that hygetropin.com.cn are made by biopharm? And are you saying that the hygetropins made by hygene (not biopharm) are fakes?


I'm not about to waste my time with you again like I did before. I've wrote all I had to say regarding the subject its up to the readers to decide for them shelf I don't need to impose the truth on anyone.


----------



## SSJay

SvenPowerH said:


> I'm not about to waste my time with you again like I did before. I've wrote all I had to say regarding the subject its up to the readers to decide for them shelf I don't need to impose the truth on anyone.


Its not that you don't want to waste your time its more like you can't prove it as it is a load of bollox mate.

You spent ages on here trying to prove to me that the hygene hyges were made by biopharm, whereas now you are agreeing with me that they are UGL lol. So instead you are saying that hygetropin.com.cn are made by biopharm, which you and many others on here have said are the fakes of the hygene ones. Basically you have completely back tracked and changed your story..

Also if the only reason you are now saying .com.cn are made by biopharm is because of some tests done, then what about all the other tests over the web that show they are sh!t? Or hit and miss? Or what about the .cn kit that was tested on here that came back sky high is that pharma too? Or the other hyge kits that all tested about as half the strength of omnitrope? You see this is your logic mate, for example lets say I have some UGL pro-chem test e and I have it tested and it comes back 95% does that then mean it must be made Norma hellas and its pharma grade? No it just means I have got a good batch of UGL

Honestly mate the information you are giving people is appalling, because some people will be buying .com.cn's kits thinking they are PG when infact they are just UGL like all the other hyges.


----------



## SvenPowerH

SSJay said:


> Its not that you don't want to waste your time its more like you can't prove it as it is a load of bollox mate.
> 
> *You spent ages on here trying to prove to me that the hygene hyges were made by biopharm, whereas now you are agreeing with me that they are UGL lol. So instead you are saying that hygetropin.com.cn are made by biopharm, which you and many others on here have said are the fakes of the hygene ones. Basically you have completely back tracked and changed your story..*
> 
> Also if the only reason you are now saying .com.cn are made by biopharm is because of some tests done, then what about all the other tests over the web that show they are sh!t? Or hit and miss? Or what about the .cn kit that was tested on here that came back sky high is that pharma too? Or the other hyge kits that all tested about as half the strength of omnitrope? You see this is your logic mate, for example lets say I have some UGL pro-chem test e and I have it tested and it comes back 95% does that then mean it must be made Norma hellas and its pharma grade? No it just means I have got a good batch of UGL
> 
> Honestly mate the information you are giving people is appalling, because some people will be buying .com.cn's kits thinking they are PG when infact they are just UGL like all the other hyges.


I'd like to see some proof regarding this allegation, where did I claim .com.cn are not the legit Hygetropin made by Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm.

I'm not gonna comment on the Hygetropins that tested bad or blood serum reports as there is no way to know if they were genuine or counterfeits. My claims are that Hygetropin.com.cn is the export operation of the *ONLY* real owner of the Hygetropin brand, and were analyzed at a pretty high concentration about a year ago. I haven't said they are good or bad quality neither if they are consistent or not. Get your facts straight and stop being a pr**k misinterpreting and twisting words, that only proves your incompetence.

By the way, there are literately TONS of fake Hygetropin (brown top, green top, yellow top) coming out of Eastern Europe mostly Romania, some with .com.cn sticker some with .asia sticker. The .com.cn codes turn back as invalid when checked while .asia turn out correct (no wonder, is the counterfeiters website). Its the same operation running the counterfeited Omnitrope, Norditropin and Genotropin cartridges. I'm guessing most of the users that reported Hygetropin from .com.cn as fake didn't bother checking the codes or if they did they turned out invalid. Haven't heard of valid .com.cn kits with bad GH in them however I'm not claiming there aren't any, this is the illegal sales realm and any absolute claims are risky. However, its very easy to asses which is the real owner of the brand name and which are the copy cats, much harder to asses which is good quality and which not. Hygenepharma dot com black top is a copy cat, turned good in some tests and people are happy with them but definitely not the "ORIGINAL" Hygetropin.


----------



## SSJay

SvenPowerH said:


> I'd like to see some proof regarding this allegation, where did I claim .com.cn are not the legit Hygetropin made by Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm.
> 
> I'm not gonna comment on the Hygetropins that tested bad or blood serum reports as there is no way to know if they were genuine or counterfeits. My claims are that Hygetropin.com.cn is the export operation of the *ONLY* real owner of the Hygetropin brand, and were analyzed at a pretty high concentration about a year ago. I haven't said they are good or bad quality neither if they are consistent or not. Get your facts straight and stop being a pr**k misinterpreting and twisting words, that only proves your incompetence.
> 
> By the way, there are literately TONS of fake Hygetropin (brown top, green top, yellow top) coming out of Eastern Europe mostly Romania, some with .com.cn sticker some with .asia sticker. The .com.cn codes turn back as invalid when checked while .asia turn out correct (no wonder, is the counterfeiters website). Its the same operation running the counterfeited Omnitrope, Norditropin and Genotropin cartridges. I'm guessing most of the users that reported Hygetropin from .com.cn as fake didn't bother checking the codes or if they did they turned out invalid. Haven't heard of valid .com.cn kits with bad GH in them however I'm not claiming there aren't any, this is the illegal sales realm and any absolute claims are risky. However, its very easy to asses which is the real owner of the brand name and which are the copy cats, much harder to asses which is good quality and which not. Hygenepharma dot com black top is a copy cat, turned good in some tests and people are happy with them but definitely not the "ORIGINAL" Hygetropin.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/247893-hygetropin-controversy-settled-facts.html

All in that thread mate I suggest you read it on post 21 I say zhongsan hygene biopharm and hygene are not the same company and on post 22 you quote me telling me they are  Now please shut up with your non-sense on here once and for all..


----------



## SvenPowerH

Its up to the forum mods to moderate this thread as I'm not wasting my time with trolls. Thread totally derailed.


----------



## SSJay

SvenPowerH said:


> Its up to the forum mods to moderate this thread as I'm not wasting my time with trolls. Thread totally derailed.


No you are giving people false information on here and I have called you up on it which you don't like. Funny how I pulled what you have said up from that other thread and now you don't want to discuss it anymore. Because you have no argument as that thread proves you are wrong and contradicting yourself on here


----------



## sam-

Hi

I'm currently using the omnitrope 30 pens which are working great but expensive, just had a look at the hyge I can get hold off from my usual source and it's from .asia site with it own anti counterfeit scratch of label.. I'm guessing there not the original hyge but has any used these ?


----------



## shadow4509

sam- said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm currently using the omnitrope 30 pens which are working great but expensive, just had a look at the hyge I can get hold off from my usual source and it's from .asia site with it own anti counterfeit scratch of label.. I'm guessing there not the original hyge but has any used these ?


Don't waste your money mate


----------



## 3752

sam- said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm currently using the omnitrope 30 pens which are working great but expensive, just had a look at the hyge I can get hold off from my usual source and it's from .asia site with it own anti counterfeit scratch of label.. I'm guessing there not the original hyge but has any used these ?


why use a product you know are not the originals??


----------



## B.I.G

Can anyone help me by advising if these look ok or not? Friend just bought them and might get some myself if they are any good.


----------



## sam-

Pscarb said:


> why use a product you know are not the originals??


I completely agree, although I used the dr Lins hyge last year which was really good stuff...

Thanks for the input thou I've given it a miss and got another omnitrope for now


----------



## Mweisel

B.I.G said:


> Can anyone help me by advising if these look ok or not? Friend just bought them and might get some myself if they are any good.


black tops? if code checks out and theyre black tops theyre gtg. using them myself. cts is pretty bad at 25ius a week


----------



## Hessy28

I have these green tops 200iu , anyone here shed any light on potency of the pharma hygene?

My codes came back as real !

5th day 4iu no signs at all , not expecting to see massive gains would just like to know I'm not jabbing rubbish .

Cheers guys


----------



## shadow4509

Hessy28 said:


> I have these green tops 200iu , anyone here shed any light on potency of the pharma hygene?
> 
> My codes came back as real !
> 
> 5th day 4iu no signs at all , not expecting to see massive gains would just like to know I'm not jabbing rubbish .
> 
> Cheers guys


What are you expecting to see?


----------



## Hessy28

shadow4509 said:


> What are you expecting to see?


Just to see if these have come back good in tests and decent amount of growth ! Not bunk ?

Cheers


----------



## shadow4509

Hessy28 said:


> Just to see if these have come back good in tests and decent amount of growth ! Not bunk ?
> 
> Cheers


If you are expecting to see muscle gain, you're already expecting too much


----------



## Hessy28

I'm expecting to see everything that comes with the use of hgh !

Hence why I bought it !

A simple answer if these have gh in them would be all I am asking for !

I don't expect gains like I would from steroids !


----------



## shadow4509

Hessy28 said:


> I'm expecting to see everything that comes with the use of hgh !
> 
> Hence why I bought it !
> 
> A simple answer if these have gh in them would be all I am asking for !
> 
> I don't expect gains like I would from steroids !


Well some pictures would be helpful to see what they are


----------



## Dark Prowler

B.I.G said:


> Can anyone help me by advising if these look ok or not? Friend just bought them and might get some myself if they are any good.


Looks the same as the Black Tops I was on recently. 5iu ED, 7 days PW. Very nice. Hoping to go back on them soon. Might be good to post pictures of the vials, too, as the boxes and vials are almost always shipped separately from each other if bought in bulk.


----------



## kissbazsa

I wanted to give Hyge a shot but I had no luck. It's not because I bought fake but I did not even get the stuff.

Order sent to the EU arm of Hyge. The receipient was called Simon (at least he called himself this way in his first reply). I got the contact (hygetropineu at gmail dot com) from the chineese factory anyway. I will give them order never again!!!


----------



## Hessy28

shadow4509 said:


> Well some pictures would be helpful to see what they are




these are what i have bough off my friend?


----------



## shadow4509

Hessy28 said:


> View attachment 159380
> View attachment 159381
> 
> 
> these are what i have bough off my friend?


They are fine


----------



## Hessy28

shadow4509 said:


> They are fine


thanks shadow much appreciated. all the best bro


----------



## Carl77

I have watched carefully the real pictures and they ulook like the product i was offered a couple of days ago. Since i am very suspicious at buying anything these days cause i got fake GH a couple of times (was probably tap water, LoL). The box and vials look very similar but each comes in 10 iu instead 8. Is it real? Please help me cause i have to make a quick decision. Thank you very much


----------



## Dead lee

Carl77 said:


> I have watched carefully the real pictures and they ulook like the product i was offered a couple of days ago. Since i am very suspicious at buying anything these days cause i got fake GH a couple of times (was probably tap water, LoL). The box and vials look very similar but each comes in 10 iu instead 8. Is it real? Please help me cause i have to make a quick decision. Thank you very much


Thats not a good description , couldnt help you off that , what color are the lids?


----------



## Carl77

Dead lee said:


> Thats not a good description , couldnt help you off that , what color are the lids?


Green as the ones shown in the "real ones" pictures


----------



## Dead lee

Green 10iu iv not seen before mate


----------



## Carl77

it seems like 8iu and 10 iu are both available. for some reason i can't post pictures, i will do it by tinypic.com


----------



## Carl77




----------



## shadow4509

Carl77 said:


> it seems like 8iu and 10 iu are both available. for some reason i can't post pictures, i will do it by tinypic.com


Black tops = 100iu (10x10iu)

Green tops = 200iu (25x8iu)

If they aren't as above then they are not original hyges.


----------



## 39005

*no longer needed


----------



## shadow4509

aqualung said:


> fixed


Ha ha cheers mate!


----------



## Carl77

Ok, what i see is a 200 iu kit 25 vial x 8 iu AND a 100 iu kit 10 vial x 10 iu. I assume that they both contains green tops vials.


----------



## 39005

the 100iu kits are black top 10iu and the 200iu kits are green top 8iu


----------



## shadow4509

Carl77 said:


> Ok, what i see is a 200 iu kit 25 vial x 8 iu AND a 100 iu kit 10 vial x 10 iu. I assume that they both contains green tops vials.


No 200iu green, 100iu black


----------



## 19072

used the 200iu kits in the past (prob 2boxes worth) didnt rate it at all.

Very much considering the black tops as that all i can seem to source online.

would love to try some proper hgh pharma grade stuff


----------



## Carl77

ok now I am almost certain that it must fake stuff. I am sick and tired of all the **** that has been thrown on the market. Some boxes show just the HYGENE logo, others logo + www.hygetropin.asia.

They refer to different websites. Hygenepharma has its own website, why directing buyers to a secondary website? Can anybody explain that or it's just another fraud?


----------



## SvenPowerH

Hygetropin asia is 100% fake and is a bogus brand, its been talked about in other threads


----------



## NiKEUS

I got handed the same stuff, no vacuum in vial, no usual lethargy and I had a general muscle ache from the previous gh I was using, this stuff is bunk, probably not the smartest thing but I took 5iu in one hit, as I was getting sides from anything over 2iu on previous green tops.

The only question is, wtf is it? :/


----------



## SvenPowerH

Better go on with your life than worry about what was in it. Its like worrying about AIDS...useless


----------



## NiKEUS

Well i don't generally inject myself with aids to find out what happens lol, I have found a different local source whom supposedly have some real deal Chinese stuff. With the info provided here it may have saved me some serious harm or serious money.


----------



## Hessy28

shadow4509 said:


> No 200iu green, 100iu black


I haven't felt anything off these hygene green tops either , just puffy nipples.

Shame as really wanted to give hgh a good go for 6 -12 months !

Anybody know less faked brands coming up good ?

Genetech ??


----------



## big-lifter

Hessy28 said:


> I haven't felt anything off these hygene green tops either , just puffy nipples.
> 
> Shame as really wanted to give hgh a good go for 6 -12 months !
> 
> Anybody know less faked brands coming up good ?
> 
> Genetech ??


Gyno is a side effect of hgh


----------



## Hessy28

big-lifter said:


> Gyno is a side effect of hgh


Yeh I've read all about that , so does hcg tho!

Also can't sleep very well, lethargic all day .

Have tests been good on these of late ?

Read hyges have all been fake from last year not in production anymore .


----------



## shadow4509

Hessy28 said:


> Yeh I've read all about that , so does hcg tho!
> 
> Also can't sleep very well, lethargic all day .
> 
> Have tests been good on these of late ?
> 
> Read hyges have all been fake from last year not in production anymore .


Where did you read this? Link?

Load of rubbish, maybe you just got fakes?


----------



## Hessy28

shadow4509 said:


> Where did you read this? Link?
> 
> Load of rubbish, maybe you just got fakes?


Fake Hygetropin

Read on here if it's true or not !

Yeh maybe they are fakes look the part and codes came back as good, also my source is top notch never let

Me down so far.

Think only way to put mind at rest is to have bloods serum test .

The red welt bee stings are why I question them most .


----------



## shadow4509

Hessy28 said:


> Fake Hygetropin
> 
> Read on here if it's true or not !
> 
> Yeh maybe they are fakes look the part and codes came back as good, also my source is top notch never let
> 
> Me down so far.
> 
> Think only way to put mind at rest is to have bloods serum test .
> 
> The red welt bee stings are why I question them most .


I get the red welts when jabbing sub q. I have to jab IM to stop this.

The hives are caused by a preservative in the GH.


----------



## shadow4509

Hessy28 said:


> Fake Hygetropin
> 
> Read on here if it's true or not !
> 
> Yeh maybe they are fakes look the part and codes came back as good, also my source is top notch never let
> 
> Me down so far.
> 
> Think only way to put mind at rest is to have bloods serum test .
> 
> The red welt bee stings are why I question them most .


Also not sure why you are pointing to a thread, on another forum, that is nearly 3 years old?

Plenty of people on here, including myself, use original Hygetropin with good success.


----------



## TheBigBad

you cannot ask for a supplier of GH


----------



## 3752

Hessy28 said:


> Fake Hygetropin
> 
> Read on here if it's true or not !
> 
> Yeh maybe they are fakes look the part and codes came back as good, also my source is top notch never let
> 
> Me down so far.
> 
> Think only way to put mind at rest is to have bloods serum test .
> 
> The red welt bee stings are why I question them most .


that site gives nothing but opinion there is no proof, please provide some


----------



## Hessy28

Pscarb said:


> that site gives nothing but opinion there is no proof, please provide some


All I want to do is find out the quality of product I have purchased , test results , actual results etc.

Hopefully it is still a decent brand and still being made.

The bee sting hives have really subsided of late !

And my tendonitis has improved drastically , although hurts loads in morning !

Pscarb is Genetech a good brand what would you choose ?


----------



## 19072

Strange - even from a top supplier the hyge black tops I got have caused no cts at all.

Mind I have got a few migranes though.

Weight is fixed at 84kg


----------



## SvenPowerH

CTS is not mandatory.


----------



## 3752

SvenPowerH said:


> CTS is not mandatory.


this^^^^^

i rarely get CTS and i mainly use Pharma and genuine Pharma, CTS are a side effect of taking to much GH for your body to handle, normally happens when new to GH or a certain dose, what confuses me is seemingly intelligent guys complain about not having CTS anymore, when they switch to a different brand and yet do not make the connection that they are not newbies to GH anymore??

thats like saying "this Test Prop is bunk because i did not get gyno"


----------



## Smoog

SvenPowerH said:


> CTS is not mandatory.


Yeah I generally don't get it if I stick to around 5iu daily.


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Pscarb said:


> this^^^^^
> 
> i rarely get CTS and i mainly use Pharma and genuine Pharma, CTS are a side effect of taking to much GH for your body to handle, normally happens when new to GH or a certain dose, what confuses me is seemingly intelligent guys complain about not having CTS anymore, when they switch to a different brand and yet do not make the connection that they are not newbies to GH anymore??
> 
> thats like saying "this Test Prop is bunk because i did not get gyno"


I have used Pharma GH this summer and it was 100% legit and i didnt have any CTS, i have in the past tried diff. Chinese brands and diff. pharma Labs and CTS was hit and miss with all of em sometimes i had it other times i didnt get any.


----------



## 3752

Bmw-Freak said:


> I have used Pharma GH this summer and it was 100% legit and i didnt have any CTS, i have in the past tried diff. Chinese brands and diff. pharma Labs and CTS was hit and miss with all of em sometimes i had it other times i didnt get any.


this is it, on the whole (apart from when i am away) i use genuine Pharma and do not get CTS, every now and then i might get a little numbness but it is rare, deciding if a product is real or fake on the fact you do or do not get CTS is stupid...


----------



## SvenPowerH

I get horrible CTS from HGH FRAG even days after stopping usage. I feel my elbows numb and hands go asleep every few hours. Don't get CTS on HGH however. Every body is different.


----------



## TheBigBad

I bought some hygetropin online, has anybody seen these vials before? I have taken 5iu this morning to test, so far I feel a tad warmer than usual (could also be down to fat burners).

View attachment 161480
View attachment 161481
View attachment 161482
View attachment 161483


----------



## Genmutant

Yeap. This are original Hyge. They are from .cn. With Code. Without everything befor .cn. They are legit. I take them too!!!


----------



## TheBigBad

Genmutant said:


> Yeap. This are original Hyge. They are from .cn. With Code. Without everything befor .cn. They are legit. I take them too!!!


Brilliant, thanks. How much should I be taking?


----------



## Genmutant

TheBigBad said:


> Brilliant, thanks. How much should I be taking?


Nice question! So much you can pay...


----------



## TheBigBad

I think I will do 5iu per day and see how I go...

Wanna strip a lot of fat off to get into some form of decent shape


----------



## Genmutant

Better 2x2,5iu!!!


----------



## TheBigBad

ah ok, so twice a day in smaller doses is better?

I'm 35 so my bodys natural HGH production is gonna be 70-75% of what it was 10 years ago so I can see the benefit of a morning and an evening dose.


----------



## Genmutant

For fat reduction is it better in smaler doses. I dont know your day...

I think, 2,5iu in the morning an fasted and the other pre sport, fasted too.


----------



## TheBigBad

thanks pal, I'll adjust slightly.

I'm not in a position to train full time or to get "big" (age, kids, work etc)

Currently I get up at 6am, take 2 grenade fat burners, jab hgh, hit gym for 30 mins cv then a weights session. Go to work, have breakfast (high protein, low fat, med carbs). Lunch as breakfast. Dinner as breakfast but no carbs.

Every other day I will go to an mma session for either 1 or 2 hours in the evening. Sunday is a rest day.


----------



## Genmutant

You musst burn the fat acids, after taking the gh. Fatburner togehter with gh and fasted and Sport ist great for fat lose.


----------



## TheBigBad

ah ok, so should I stop the fat burners completely? What if I replace them with clen?


----------



## Genmutant

No, fatburners are great. Clen too...


----------



## TheBigBad

ah ok, I misread ur previous post as meaning what I am doing "*isn't*" good for fat loss


----------



## hilly

TheBigBad said:


> I bought some hygetropin online, has anybody seen these vials before? I have taken 5iu this morning to test, so far I feel a tad warmer than usual (could also be down to fat burners).
> 
> View attachment 161480
> View attachment 161481
> View attachment 161482
> View attachment 161483


Lots fakes these abt this year


----------



## 3752

TheBigBad said:


> ah ok, so twice a day in smaller doses is better?
> 
> I'm 35 so my bodys natural HGH production is gonna be 70-75% of what it was 10 years ago so I can see the benefit of a morning and an evening dose.


your production of GH is the same as you was when you was 20, how much you release is less, hence why you will see a difference from using GH


----------



## ironman1985bcn

hilly said:


> Lots fakes these abt this year


Them yellow tops are fake then?


----------



## Genmutant

ironman1985bcn said:


> Them yellow tops are fake then?


No, this yellow are no fake. The yellow asia etc. are fake. These are legit!


----------



## ironman1985bcn

So le me get this straight.... .cn are legit and colour are yellow for 10 ui, and green for 8iu...?

And .com.cn is also legit? Same top colour?...

Both have anticounterfit codes..?

All other hyge is not reliable.... right?

Most confusing **** ever to be seen in the black market lol


----------



## Genmutant

Jepp, com.cn are the brown one...

Both are legit.

But original are only the.cn


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Genmutant said:


> Jepp, com.cn are the brown one...
> 
> Both are legit.
> 
> But original are only the.cn


so, .com.cn is brown lid ?

I thought Brown lid was Hygene-asia and was sh*te


----------



## Genmutant

ironman1985bcn said:


> so, .com.cn is brown lid ?
> 
> I thought Brown lid was Hygene-asia and was sh*te


Hyge asia are **** and yellow tops...


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Genmutant said:


> Hyge asia are **** and yellow tops...


I have seen them in brown top in this same thread mate.


----------



## Genmutant

Can be. In gemany we have yellow asia...

If asia fake the yellow, they can also fake the brown ones, or the green, or the black. I dont know...


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Genmutant said:


> Can be. In gemany we have yellow asia...
> 
> If asia fake the yellow, they can also fake the brown ones, or the green, or the black. I dont know...


bOTTOM LINE IS HYGETROPIN ASIA IS FAKE


----------



## SvenPowerH

Hygetropin asia is green, yellow and brown. But they can make any color cap of course. Pure JUNK! Dangerous if you ask me.


----------



## ironman1985bcn

SvenPowerH said:


> Hygetropin asia is green, yellow and brown. But they can make any color cap of course. Pure JUNK! Dangerous if you ask me.


So What hygetropin should we aim for? Hygetropin.cn // hygetropin.com.cn ///hygenepharma.com ? (Or somewhat like that) ??


----------



## noel

pinwheels or the tribal design...8iu ones.... 25 in a box.... .com and .com.cn both work from experience... id avoid anything by the hygetropin asia lot...personally.... doesn't mean there might not be GH in it but I have tried and they were crap (for me) (same as the 10iu ones from the above two names).... Hyge Asia arent soldin China from either legal sources (i.e a real pharmacy or by your usual UG contacts) again just my experience......


----------



## SvenPowerH

I don't trust any of them. Com.cn is closed or extremely slow, .cn is unsafe now because the boss is out of the game and who knows who controls the website now and hygenepharma is unknown to me. Chose other established brands with proven quality: Ansomone, Jintropin (from pharmacy bought only - South America or Hong Kong), Zenosim (new batches).


----------



## SvenPowerH

noel said:


> pinwheels or the tribal design...8iu ones.... 25 in a box.... .com and .com.cn both work from experience... id avoid anything by the hygetropin asia lot...personally.... doesn't mean there might not be GH in it but I have tried and they were crap.... and they don't sell them in China...


Hygetropin asia is not HGH at all because serum tests at 3:30 hours report 0,1 ng/mol.


----------



## noel

ok well im fortunate I have access to the .com.cn and the .cn and can get it same day (as am in China) and they work -.... ...agree though the Ansomone or Jins (Columbia - ((Jintropin AQ)) or HK/China and I think Russia and former Russian states (((for the regular powdered Jin)))) are good and if buying from a pharmacy then spot on. once this batch runs out then ill go back to using the Ansomone because of what you have put above... because why take the risk if you can obtain something that you know is the real deal.

sadly though... its expensive stuff and so money to be made by ripping people off ...


----------



## 3752

Ansomone is very good


----------



## sgtsniff

Pscarb said:


> Ansomone is very good


What sort of dosages have you ran over the years mate? How long have you been using GH? You are always very vocal on the forum about it.


----------



## 3752

10+ years and pretty much every dose you can think of.....


----------



## SvenPowerH

noel said:


> ok well im fortunate I have access to the .com.cn and the .cn and can get it same day (as am in China) and they work -.... ...agree though the Ansomone or Jins (Columbia - ((Jintropin AQ)) or HK/China and I think Russia and former Russian states (((for the regular powdered Jin)))) are good and if buying from a pharmacy then spot on. once this batch runs out then ill go back to using the Ansomone because of what you have put above... because why take the risk if you can obtain something that you know is the real deal.
> 
> sadly though... its expensive stuff and so money to be made by ripping people off ...


I doubt real com.cn or .cn are available in China for a foreigner but life's a trip, maybe its possible


----------



## B-Gen

Brown tops are counterfeits !! Blue ones are original............


----------



## 3752

B-Gen said:


> Brown tops are counterfeits !! Blue ones are original............


blue Hygetropin are real.......really


----------



## SvenPowerH

Blue, yellow, pink...


----------



## irishphil

SvenPowerH said:


> hygenepharma is a website, the factory name is Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm Ltd. Get facts straight before you stir **** up again and confuse everybody else.


I agree completely. Hygenepharma is a scam website registered in 2013. They are not a lab and i have read many of many bad immune system responses from the Black Tops.

Stick with the original HYgetropin.cn product which has always been supplied by Hygene Biopharm. I have never seen bad blood work for Lins product.

,com.cn used to supply a good Hygene Biopharm product but after recently selling a cheaper generic and some awful reviews have dissapeared from the radar.


----------



## SvenPowerH

irishphil said:


> I agree completely. Hygenepharma is a scam website registered in 2013.* They are not a lab and i have read many of many bad immune system responses from the Black Tops.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Stick with the original HYgetropin.cn product which has always been supplied by Hygene Biopharm. I have never seen bad blood work for Lins product.
> 
> ,com.cn used to supply a good Hygene Biopharm product but after recently selling a cheaper generic and some awful reviews have dissapeared from the radar.


While I do agree HygenePharma is 2013 made brand and not original I wouldn't agree with the second part you mentioned. How you know they're not a lab and where are this red welts reviews? I haven't heard any and I've heard of plenty people using them. Calling them "scam" right out its a bit exaggerated don't you think, many people have high serum tests on them (its not an irrefutable proof but still)... Lets keep things impartial if we can...


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Pscarb said:


> blue Hygetropin are real.......really


Can you post some pics of the real deal ? for refference would be freakin awesome


----------



## guilhermearmand

what do you think about this GH? fake or real???


----------



## Goose

There copies but I have used and these are good


----------



## bail

Goose said:


> There copies but I have used and these are good


Yeah I rate these good bang for buck better than orignals


----------



## guilhermearmand

hey. what you think? are those real or fake?


----------



## Goose

guilhermearmand said:


> hey. what you think? are those real or fake?
> View attachment 170479
> View attachment 170480
> View attachment 170481
> View attachment 170482
> View attachment 170483


I commented above.


----------



## guilhermearmand

thanks mate! but do you think they are 191aa or 192aa? I am just starting on GH, I have bought this in a very good source in London before knowing there are 191aa and 192aa. 191aa high purity GH and 192aa the mimick. where do you think it is a good source to buy Gh on-line? and which Brand do you recommend? thanks for your help it will be appreciated.


----------



## guilhermearmand

they are fake, I have just done blood test and they are fake! no GH in it!


----------



## 3752

guilhermearmand said:


> they are fake, I have just done blood test and they are fake! no GH in it!


can you put the test up for everyone to see?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I have a friend who has some of these but his doesn't even have a security label on his box but they look identical to the ones above. Where in London or Surrey/Hampshire can he get his bloods tested for this? I've had a look and see there are some places in London that do it for £47 but it doesn't actually mention a location. Or is there anywhere you can send a vial to for the stuff inside to be tested?

The below are expired ended 12/2014, can upload more pictures later if needed.

Thanks.


----------



## djstu1

I have not used GH for over 1 year now, but I did run it for over 2 years the last time. Was Kig's and Hyg's I used on my course. Had amazing results and got down to 10% bf, but also used Test & Tren.

These are the the two brands I can get from my guy, Hygetropin.asia or these Jintropins, looking for advice please,

Any info appreciated


----------

